# Mark Langley



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was watching videos on youtube when i came across Mark Langley.
he only has acouple of videos but they are good I'm watching a video of him breaking in an arabian mare and his really good.


This is the video i am watching right now.





what do you guys think?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

He held my interest - I'll have to find the other video you mentioned.


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

Here are some of his videos











I really like him he seems like a down to earth no bulldust type of guy, he also doesn't act like his a superhero with all the fancy effects and music unlike CA.

And I'm not trying to sound like im dissing CA I do like his method aswell.


----------

